#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Drilling Fluids Technology - Exxon Manual

## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Drilling Fluids Technology - Exxon Manual
by Max R. Annis , Martin V. Smith  

Revised Edition - 1996 - of Exxon Company  - field manual 

Link for Download

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Enjoy

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: See More: Drilling Fluids Technology - Exxon Manual

----------


## gabovm

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## ginan

Many Thanks Indeed

----------


## mhuelva

thanks

----------


## gepachir

Thanks nwingwon.

----------


## niconeuquen

*Thank you!!!!!*

----------


## caubengo

thanks alot

----------


## orangminyak

Thank you.

----------


## bajwa75

Thanks a lot to share knowledge base item.

----------


## seklux

Guys, kindly reupload and provide links to this drilling fluids technology Exxon Manual, it has been deleted.
Pls Pls Pls

Tanx

----------


## rodolfotorres

Guys,

can somebody share the book with me.

Please upload it.

----------


## r3n1

> Guys,
> 
> can somebody share the book with me.
> 
> Please upload it.






Uploaded to 4shared


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Greetings

----------


## rodolfotorres

Please,



can somebody upload Drilling fluids Technology - 1996 version?

Last version I has is 1979 version.

Please share it.

ThanksSee More: Drilling Fluids Technology - Exxon Manual

----------

